# Best material for your face?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

What would you guys recommend to wear on your face as in a bandana or balaclava or something? I know cotton gets wet really easily so what should I look for? What do you guys use?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Look at the sticky at the top. Huge thread about this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes there is... haha don't know how i missed it, thanks.


----------



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

UA Cold Gear Hood...cant go wrong


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I couldn't be happier with my Rideqi.... At first I was a bit skeptical about it being warm enough, but it's proven to be fine. I'm sure some faces it wouldn't be warm enough for but what can you do. 

It also looks cool which the UA hood does not.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I prefer mine all natural - beard


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I prefer mine all natural - beard


If I had the patience to grow my own face mask I def would. Mine would take ages to grow in


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I prefer mine all natural - beard


hahaha mine doesn't grow out enough, fills in pretty nice, but not close enough to keep me warm


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

silk dries super fast and dosent get super soaked


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i'm giving a nod to buff headgear.

i bought a ride qi. it fits well, the velcro is a little annoying, but unlike milo, it doesn't keep me warm enough. looks sick though.

regular bandana = freezing problems.

seirus facemasks: i dont have a seirus clava, but i got a facemask made out of some kind of fleece. keeps me warm enough, looks okay, but the saliva buildup can get messy. there's always a gigantic "O" shaped splotch where the mouth is after a while, and it's like white.

i bought a buff cyclone, which has the buff material at the top that covers your face, and the gaiter portion of it is fleece to keep your neck warm. it's my go-to piece. keeps me nice and warm, gets wet with saliva on cold days, but it dries really fast, and it doesnt smell after continuous use.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Connor3400 said:


> What would you guys recommend to wear on your face as in a bandana or balaclava or something? I know cotton gets wet really easily so what should I look for? What do you guys use?


It depends on what you want your face cover to do and the conditions you are in the most time. I usually ride with a Seirus ultraclava. It does a decent job of keeping my face warm and the wind from burning my skin, but the little nose hook is impossible to keep in place for more than a couple of runs. It also retains some moisture. Not enough to freeze up, but it is usually damp on the inside when I take it off for lunch or the end of the day. Dries fast, though. Mine is stretchy, so it has a slight compression fit.

I also have a fleece balaclava. Not as windproof and doesn't fit very well (one size fits all). Doesn't retain as much moisture, but there aren't any nose or mouth holes in it, so it sucks to have to breathe through it when breathing heavily.

I've never tried a bandana, but i don't see how it would work very well for multiple entire days out unless you washed it every night


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I have one of the buff things. They work great to keep out wind but don't become moist.


----------

